# what to look for on a used hondarange



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

After spending lots of wasted time an money on gas looking at what looked like something that spent its life at the bottom of the ocean next to the Titanic .which the seller still wanted over a grand not to mention it would have been one **** of a fog machine in neighborhood. 
I have found a couple others which of course are at least 100 miles away. I looking for a 928 wheels or tracks im not to picky as long as it will last me as long as all the previous honda toys my family has owned. 
I found a 1998 928 with tracks which am told runs an works good.all I have is a few pictures an word from the seller since I have not actually seen this particular unit in person.i noticed in the pics it has quite a bit surface rust but does look way better than the last 2 units I traveled very far to see.i have not even spoken to the seller just quick email requesting pics an year.i was wondering what I might be able to pay close attention to that will tell me to walk away other than knowing if it runs good which I should be able to tell which il prolly take a compression guage if I decide to drive couple hours away in my gas hog.one thing is he is asking less than a grand which is supr8sing for a honda but its older than what ive been looking at.i was hoping to find a couple year old but havent really found anyin my price range. 8m going to try to post some pics I was sent an maybe you guys could give some advice .any help would be great but if I cant find one sooner than later I will prolly pick up a new areins or toro.but would lovento have a honda in the garage next to all the other hondas.maybe buy the toro to keep the same colors to match.lol


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Heres some pic 1998 928


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I know pic dont do justice but for under a grand I thought it could be worth it but im just affraid of getting hosed on something espcly no warranty an some not all seller will tell you what you want to hear just to make a buck.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

That girl looks weathered. Is she worth a grand....? I guess a large part of the price is where you live. In my neck of the woods, based on the condition, no way for $1,000. I say regardless, there are few things on that blower which will go that can't be replaced fairly easily. The two things I would be sure of:

The hydrostatic trans - operate this through all drive ranges. If it's bad, major repairs...walk away
The augers - are they rust fused to the auger shafts? If they are...walk away or if your bold, offer less than half of the asking (search some video's and you will see why...) and repair.

See the blow video. Very helpful


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

EDit: Rockproof posted a great video

From the pictures....She looks great for her age - a Honda with hydrostatic drive for under a grand is a deal - remember these machines were built to last a lifetime. An important question is why is he selling...followed by what was done each year to maintain her.....has she ever leaked oil? Not much is necessary but you want to hear that the oil was changed a few times, that the skid shoes, scraper & track were adjusted every so often (from the pics the scraper and auger housing look fairly new so that’s good). Also has he ever replaced the skid shoes (if not, this is a sign of minimal use). Things to look for when visiting: 

Ask owner to start her and take her though the paces – as if he was about to blow snow (clearly blow some if possible) 
-	Engine should start in a few pulls from cold (Honda characteristic)
-	My habit is to warm up tranny oil when engine is warming up …put tranny in neutral and grip the drive clutch level (left side) for a few minutes 
-	Test drive around without auger engaged. You should be able to increase or decrease speed smoothly – also she should smoothly transition from forward to reverse when in motion. 
-	After 5-10 minutes running... the oil level in the tranny oil reservoir should be between low and high. Just like a car, too low or too high is not good. 
-	The auger is designed to stay engaged once the drive clutch is engaged. Sooo – grip the auger lever (right side) …auger should smoothly engage. While keeping a grip on the auger lever, grip the drive lever (left side). If everything is working correctly, you can now release your grip on the auger lever and it will stay engaged. Now you can use your right hand for the controls. If you release your grip on the drive lever, the auger should also disengage (safety). 
-	Near ground level between the tracks (back of machine) is a small lever. This lever is used to mechanically engage / disengage the track drive. Check that when disengaged ….you can manually push the machine around (I use this mode when moving my 1132 around the shop – without having to start the engine)
-	Also there is a horizontal petal at the back of the machine near foot level. It is foot operated and used to set the height of your auger housing (relative to the tracks). You should be able to lock into 3 positions. It’s a little tricky to use - ask the owner to demonstrate.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

throttlejunkie450

The 928 in question is a bit older than mine, but otherwise identical. sr71 gave you excellent information. I also would advise you focus closely on the Hydrostatic drive, motor and auger housing, augers, impeller. From photo's, it appears to have light surface rust, may just need some lubrication, adjustments, and TLC. 

Check Hydrostatic fluid levels and color. Should not be dark, or low.
Owner history, and did he service it? Auger shaft should have been cleaned and lubricated every few years, based on the machine's use.
Does owner have any service records?

Any neglect in regard to cleaning, lubricating, may indicate the same in regard to changing of oil, and other routine care. I would pay close attention to the owner's home, and other tools and vehicles. Is he neat and clean with his other property?

Based on the photo's, it would appear to have light use. The Auger's look close to new, but photo's can be very misleading. It may look far better, or worse in person.

I paid the same for mine, and have put $225.00 in service costs. I had the Hydro fluid replaced (quite dark), worn drive belt replaced, and better augers installed from my 828.

Keep in mind when deciding on price, that you could also have a few hundred in service costs. My Honda mechanic really knows these machines, and is very honest and upfront regarding service.

It is not unreasonable, if he has no service records, to offer him a couple hundred less.

My 928 came with extensive service records, which made the used purchase easier.

If all major components pass your careful examination, this may be a great Honda at a fair price. Let me know if I can help further.

Best,
HS928TAS


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

sr71 said:


> -	Near ground level between the tracks (back of machine) is a small lever. This lever is used to mechanically engage / disengage the track drive. Check that when disengaged ….you can manually push the machine around (I use this mode when moving my 1132 around the shop – without having to start the engine)


This lever is suppose to be engaged / disengaged with the engine OFF so make sure to shut it down before playing with it.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

No disrespect to any other opinions posted but IMHO, this unit appears to have more surface rust and engine oxidation than is typical for a Honda of this age (that was properly cared for). The valve cover corrosion and engine oxidation alone would lead me to believe that either this unit was used hard and put away wet and salty in a garage (and never cleaned) or stored outside (under a tarp at best). When I bought my HS80 (which was over 25 years old at the time) it was in much better shape than the 928 pictured above.

Again, just my $.02 and opinion...I would not drive 100 miles to see this thing for $1000...the pictures scream poor maintenance to me. I would be willing the bet the augers are frozen to the shafts also...any takers???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Found a 6/24 Honda for $400.

HONDA SNOW BLOWER


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Shryp,

Now that's a deal!!! If I lived closer to Cleveland, there would be a vapor trail from my place to that HS624...


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Found a 6/24 Honda for $400.
> 
> HONDA SNOW BLOWER


I like that it has tires. I am not a fan of tracks since the machine will be much harder to move while not under power and tracks are so much more expensive than are tires. This would be a nice find too bad it about 1000 miles away from Minnesota. I agree it is all about maintenance. My old 1996 has far less rust on it than lots of these newer machines. I really take care of my machines and i do spray them off and I have even used polymer car polish on them to shine them up and keep the water and road salt away


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dang if I was closer I would been all over that.i live in east central illinois. 
The first thought that came to mind was that honda sat outside most its life an I have older honda a n newwer honda toys that been to **** an back an dont have any oxidation like that.even some old ditch banger snowmobile s we used to have that were 30 yrs old looked newer than that unit.i think the whole auger an scrapper was replaced after studying the pics but can never tell for sure.the seller is asking 800. Or best offer but still is well over 100 miles from me. I just called about a 2007 honda 928 that looked like was hardley us3d but as usual I was a day late.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> Heres some pic 1998 928


Just my observation, from what I can see in the pics. 

The gas tank and main body of the chute, looks newer that the rest of the machine. The oxidation/weathering do not appear to be consistent with rest of the machine. 

And from what you said you saw, it looks as though "somebody" has had some wrenches on it. Wether that be a knowledgable individual, or just an over active primate with tools, there is but one way to tell. But that also raises the question, if there were problems in these areas, what did they choose to not to do?

Only a closer inspection would actually determine this.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Throttle/Rockproof

The closer I look at those photo's, the more I lean toward poorly maintained. I would suggest asking a lot of questions, and if the answers are vague or incomplete, save your gas and keep hunting..

Happy new year
HS928TAS


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I kinda got a bad feeling an I could lose out on a decent deal an wont know without seeing in personl but I really want something newer for spending that kind of cash .if I was closer I would have already checked it out if possible.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> I kinda got a bad feeling an I could lose out on a decent deal an wont know without seeing in personl but I really want something newer for spending that kind of cash .if I was closer I would have already checked it out if possible.


I'd rather take the chance and lose out on a good deal than get roped in on a bad deal.


----------

